#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-24
<linux3> hey you guys in ga know any place to find out about tech on here?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-27
<Tommy3> anybody know how to get a sata drive working? Mine wont boot after allowing patches on ver 10.10
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-03-22
<bibifaxtaffy> hello every body
<bibifaxtaffy> what's up here?
<orionsonofneptun> hello]
<orionsonofneptun> so this is all of geprgia channel huh
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-03-24
<williammanda> anyone available to answer firewall questions...ufw...iptables?
